# Grease Question



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

How long is grease good for?

Wife and I bought abandoned property and are cleaning it up. This grease was found in a falling down building somewhat protected from the weather, best guess 10 - 20 years. Nobody's been there approximately 30 years.

Since I'm to young, when did they switch from metal to plastic caps?

20+ tubes to use, if nothing else will have many years of coating the moldboard plows.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

When grease begins to break down it liquefies. That is what I would look for. And as far as metal to plastic caps I am pretty sure it was in the eighties.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Collectible if nothing else. I would have no problem using old grease on things like 5th wheel plates.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Amoco merged with BP in 1998. AC merged with Deutz in 1985 so those AC tubes are at least 36 years old and could bring some money from the right collector.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm sure going to give the Allis tubes to a friend that has one. Was a shock to find them. I probably wouldn't want to use on my equipment but thought would be of interest on here.

It's been fun (sort of) cleaning up the property. Have brought home many Tahoe loads of "stuff". Lots of it is from 60's-70's. Some WWII. Some 80's. When we are done will go more in depth. The buildings have been compromised for the last 20 years or so, so rain, rodent, and raccoons have destroyed a lot.

I think I have a life time of welding rod now.

Every time somebody asks if any treasures I offer the 1970 Cadillac Coup Deville and yet no takers.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I’d rather use old grease than old welding rods. Good luck with those.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

New grease and welding rods don’t cost that much. Mixing grease types could be costly too. Incompatible greases will harden.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> I'd rather use old grease than old welding rods. Good luck with those.


That was my thoughts as well when I found it. 25 lb sealed metal container. I punctured a hole into it and expecting to find a mess and pulled out a very pristine rod. I contacted my welding instructor on the possibility that it really was good and if was of any use to me or worth anything. He told me being sealed the rod is good and now I need to get the appropriate containers to store it.

As for the grease. If someone came along and said "that is excellent grease for such or such application" I might use it, other wise it will just be some lube on hand for misc use and never see a grease gun.

I'm very happy with grease I already use and would not want to compromise my equipment.


----------

